

In defense of patents (Ric Richardson of Uniloc) - josephagoss
http://ricrichardson.blogspot.co.uk/2012/07/in-defense-of-patents.html

======
billswift
This isn't anything but a repetition of the common claims about patents. He
gives no evidence or no original interpretation of the commonly available
evidence. This is nothing but argument by assertion; completely worthless.

You'll have to google around to find a copy, but the discussion of the value
of patents by the guy that invented the Workmate work bench is much better.

------
ivarkotnik
1\. The life time of patent is too long. If you can't make a profit from it
the first 5 years, it would be better as public domain.

2\. Patents which are bought by a person/company with the sole intention for
extortion, i.e. not actively using the patented method/process/whatever should
not be allowed.

but hey, that is just my opinions.

------
josephagoss
I posted this here hoping hackernews would already have a discussion going on.

Anyone here agree with Richardson?

